# Uk vs Canada? which is better



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

In accountancy profession, there have been lot of hirings in UK recently esp. accountancy firms. 
Can anyone guide as to what are plus and minuses of UK when compared with Canada over diff facotrs:
- quality of life
- saving
- citizenship
- whether you can call you parents or not etc

I mean UK going through work visa and then wait for 7 years for citizenship versus going canada after getting PR and ultimately citizenship in 3 years.

pls advise.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

loneranger said:


> In accountancy profession, there have been lot of hirings in UK recently esp. accountancy firms.
> Can anyone guide as to what are plus and minuses of UK when compared with Canada over diff facotrs:
> - quality of life
> - saving
> ...




Whether you can call your parents? You think either of those countries prevent you from speaking to your parents? Are you for real?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

colchar said:


> Whether you can call your parents? You think either of those countries prevent you from speaking to your parents? Are you for real?


This had me confused for the longest time.

'Call' someone is a common expression on the subcontinent when meaning to say 'sponsor someone for a visa/residence permit'.

So I think OP is trying to ask whether his parents can accompany him or follow him to his new country of residence after he gets citizenship or even before.

As for the UK: nearly impossible since the rule change in 2012.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

For the UK:


- *quality of life* - depends on too many individual factors and personal preferences. I loved living in Scotland and thought I had great quality of life.

- *saving* - living expenses are high, I wouldn't expect too much in the way of savings, especially when comparing to places like the Gulf region.

- *citizenship* - 5 years under Tier2, then one year on ILR before you can apply, assuming all other requirements are met.

- *whether you can call you parents or not etc* - as I don't think you mean on the phone but whether your parents could potentially live in the UK through your being a resident or citizen, then it's close to impossible under current rules and I don't think things will get easier with the upcoming immigration rules overhaul.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ALKB said:


> This had me confused for the longest time.
> 
> 'Call' someone is a common expression on the subcontinent when meaning to say 'sponsor someone for a visa/residence permit'.
> 
> ...




Ah, OK. That makes more sense then, thank you.

Unfortunately, Canada has not placed restrictions on this yet which helps to explain much of the strain on services like healthcare because we are now covering the elderly who have never paid into the system.


----------

